# Hedgehog with bumps on the nose



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

I recently discovered our hedgehog Prickles having 3 bumps on his nose. I have taken a picture a week ago to prove that they weren't there before.

What do you think is wrong?


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

How big are they, and what do they look like?


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Wait a sec. Let me take a picture of it


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a picture of it a week ago.








Here's a picture of its bump









I'm really worried :<


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Guys, I really need your help? What do you think is wrong with it?

It's being really active right now so at least it's not lethargic.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the picture but it could be anything from ingrown hair to an injury from rooting around in the cage. Hedgies move things with their noses a lot of times so it could be from that. These are all just possibilities though because no way to tell from picture, the picture almost looks like there is a tiny head under the skin. If it looks questionable to you at all I'd personally bring him in to see a vet.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'll try to take another picture of it when it stops squirming around.
Also, he only eats superworms and won't touch her catfood


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How long ago did you get her? Reason I ask is sometimes when they are new to a place they will be too scared to come out of their houses to eat. Also what kinda food is she eatting? Its recommended to have a mix of 2 to 3 premium cat foods, there is a great recommended list to work from. You may already know this but just putting it out there in case it helps get down to why he isn't eatting. With superworms you want to make sure you cut the head off before giving them because they can be aggressive and bite a hedgehog even after they eat it. It's important that they don't stop eatting but also important that they start eatting their kibble too so one trick you can try is to put some of his food into his bed with him to see if he's just not eatting cause he's scared. Count the kibbles before feeding that way you know exactly how much he is or isn't eatting. I hope everything works out and that she starts eatting


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi. I got her from a pet store 2-3 weeks ago. She was quite plump then. But now, it's obvious to us that she lost weight.

She was fed Friskies catfood and superworms by the breeder and the petshop. So we did the same thing. However, we find it odd that she won't eat the same catfood anymore.

She's 4 months old. We count the kibbles every night. She usually eats 1-3 kibbles, sometimes she eats 5. She has been this way for about 2 weeks now. Yesterday, she didn't eat any kibble. Only 3 super worms. That's why we're worried.

We tried feeding her boiled chicken too. She eats only little.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a closer look. Waaah why's it bleeding T-T


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

From the second picture I'd definately take him into the vet. It looks like it could be infected with how inflammed the area is. Im not an expert though, Im just giving advice based on what I would do in this situation. I hope he gets to feeling better soon and you are able to figure out its cause.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

1-3 kibbles is not anywhere near enough food for her. Get her some canned food and also some Royal Canin Baby Cat 34. She needs more food in her. 

She also needs to see a vet. It is hard to say what those spots are but with her not eating very much and now eating even less, she needs to be checked out. While at the vet, also get a couple of cans of Hills a/d. It is a food made to be easily syringed because she needs food and if she's not going to eat more than that on her own, she needs to be syringe fed. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Nancy and Hedgieonboard. The problem is, where I live in Cebu, Philippines there are no vets who treat hedgehogs.  they're still considered exotic pets and the vets here only specialize in treating cats and dogs 

I will try syringe feeding asap, though how I can manage to when he's so squirmy is another problem.

Thanks again guys, will keep updating on her condition.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Get some Neosporin regular strength and apply it to the bumps every 12 hours or so. What type of bedding is she on?
Off topic, but make sure you are cutting of the heads of the superworms so they don't bite her throat.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor thing, those do look sore.  Do you have any vets in your area that treat pets like rabbits or guinea pigs? Maybe a small animal vet would be your best bet. Good luck, please keep us updated.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

@tie-dye hedgie 
Yeah it's really weird since we clean the cage regularly. ;( We even pick up poop the moment we see it.

We used to have her on newspaper + Chipsi Classic Pet bedding . Now we took off everything to monitor her food intake. (She tends to spill her food and the kibbles get hidden under the bedding.)


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6454

The ants may have bitten her nose and if they are in her food bowl then that may be why she is not eating a lot. Move her to a different room or spray something to get the ants away.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Update on Prickles the hedgehog:
Thankfully, she has eaten about 10 -15 kibbles today and has pooped a lot. We dunno how she got a little of her appetite back but we're glad she did. 

As for the bumps, i noticed she's been scratching them frequently. ;c A few bumps appeared behind her ear too. 
We gave her a bath and hope it minimizes her scratching. 

We're tAking her to a vet for small animals soon and hopefully, they know what to do. We still have no idea what caused these bumps.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with Mary, I'd check to see if maybe they're ant bites. Get her cage away from where there might be ants and see if that helps. They may have started bleeding because he was scratching them...I know mine do when I get ant bites. Especially if it's in her food dish, it would explain them mainly being on or near the face.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi mary. The ant doesnt explain her lack of appetite though since the ants situation just occurred recently. 
Okay i've transferred the cage.
Do you guys think paper products such as newspaper, empty toilet roles and carton boxes could cause those bumps?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

cancelledout said:


> @tie-dye hedgie
> Yeah it's really weird since we clean the cage regularly. ;( We even pick up poop the moment we see it.
> 
> We used to have her on newspaper + Chipsi Classic Pet bedding . Now we took off everything to monitor her food intake. (She tends to spill her food and the kibbles get hidden under the bedding.)


So since you've changed to a different bedding, what is it now?
PS- Newspaper and Chipsi isn't good for hedgehogs. You should use fleece fabric bedding, get a few yards and cut it up to fit the cage and put two layers of it on the bottom.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

@tie-dye hedgehog She doesn't have any bedding now. lol. If I use the fabric, I have to wash it everytime she poops? 

Quick question: Why aren't newspapers and Chipsi good for hedgehogs? Tons of people I know who own hedgehogs use those. They don't seem to have any problem. Only my hedgehog is being like this :<


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

All Chipsi beddings are bad for various reasons. The classic is made from soft wood, which can splinter and cause injury. In addition, softwoods can have chemicals in them that cause liver damage to small animals. Liver damage isn't something you can see and, since there are no vets, no one can really say what their pet died from.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

HedgeMom shared a great link a while back with information about the higher levels of liver enzymes when wood chips were used, among other good reasons not to use them.

Honestly, anyone who uses wood shavings (unless they are fully aware of fleece/fabric liners and have a good reason for using the shavings instead) is extremely likely to be uneducated in hedgehog care and following bad advice from who-knows-where.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Where those ant bites??


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

cancelledout said:


> @tie-dye hedgehog She doesn't have any bedding now. lol. If I use the fabric, I have to wash it everytime she poops?
> 
> Quick question: Why aren't newspapers and Chipsi good for hedgehogs? Tons of people I know who own hedgehogs use those. They don't seem to have any problem. Only my hedgehog is being like this :<


You wouldn't have to change it every time she poops. You can just spot clean, by picking up the pieces of poop everyday and wash the fleece every three or so days.

The others have already explained, but to add of for emphasis, use the fleece fabric over anything else, it's easy to clean, safe and warm.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys  Prickles is getting her appetite back. She ate 30 kibbles yesterday! Wow. And as for the bumps, we kept its cage away from ants and we applied an organic anti-bacterial solution diligently and they are slowly reducing in size! Looks like we don't have to go the vet after all. But I'll keep my fingers crossed 

Thank you for all your help! ^__________^ I wish I could send you guys something as a gift. But shipping to Europe maybe very expensive. So... it's just thank youuuuu!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im glad to hear that Prickles is feeling better and back on track to her happy self


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad she's doing well! :mrgreen:


----------



## Memememem (10 mo ago)

cancelledout said:


> Here's a picture of it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t see the picture and my hedgehog seems to have a similar thing


----------

